# Second Trip of the Year



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

After my first trip in Santa Rosa Sound on 5/28 turned out so good, I decided to give it another try on 5/29. Was not disappointed, although I had to work a little harder. Weather was awesome, got on the water at 12:30 am with no wind and no moon. Water was a little muddy in some areas due to all the Memorial Day boat traffic. By 3am only had five fish, but from 3-4 a.m. the fish hit the beach and I ended up with my 10 fish limit by 4am and was home gettin some sleep by 5am. This is the best two nights that I have had in the Sound in May in years. Hope it continues.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

That's awesome man I wish I could go one time I've always wanted to do that!


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

I hate to tell ya bowdiddly but all this good fishing in May is coming to an END , but better fishing will follow in June :laughing: :thumbup: great haul


----------



## Flatfishhunter (May 23, 2011)

Nice job ! I went out last nite for my 2nd trip of the season, i was able to get 7 back in Rocky Bayou and over at postal point at Eglin.....Probably saw 25 Flounder overall, but most again were about 10-11 inches.I saw quite a few big Reds back in postal point, sure wish they were legal to gig....LOL


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Great job! I need some tips on how to get flounder wading(I don't have a boat) and where to go. I usually go out to Ft Pickens, but the best I have done is 3. Any tips or tricks would be much appreciated.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

fulish,
You got that right, looking forward to June.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Never been down to Rocky to fish but drive over it all the time. Looks pretty.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

You guys routinely gig flounder bigger than any I have ever seen while fishing. GREAT job on some good eats.


----------

